

China Passes U.S. as World's Biggest Energy Consumer - abstractbill
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703720504575376712353150310.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
abstractbill
Not per capita of course - the US is still a big outlier on that front.

